# Alum Creek Lake Bank Fishing



## Alwayskunked (Mar 26, 2017)

Okay, so I’m going to go bank fishing tomorrow...first time back there in forever. Probably going to walk away empty handed. 

Any tips on bait or lures or techniques? I’d really like to catch _something_.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Crappie...is mostly what I catch there during the day...


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Go at night use Big joshys


----------



## river..rat (Jun 27, 2014)

Challenging lake to bank fish this time of year during the day,,ice all the way up past 36/37 I would say to walk some rip rap areas that drop off pretty deep,, joshys,huskys and maybe some blades I only night fish there 3 or 4 times a week this time of year


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

river..rat said:


> Challenging lake to bank fish this time of year during the day,,ice all the way up past 36/37 I would say to walk some rip rap areas that drop off pretty deep,, joshys,huskys and maybe some blades I only night fish there 3 or 4 times a week this time of year


Agree totally this time of year. Need to get down into 25’ish most days. Not impossible but it does limit where you can do it from shore. If you can do it, darkness is your friend.
(Change your name, to alwayscatchin).
Speak it and it will become truth.
Al


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Grab a contour map of Alum and look for areas where the river bed comes close to shore so you can reach the depths. I have never seen Alum let alone fished it but that's what I do on the NEO reservoirs in winter (that or spillways when flowing good).
I never saugeye fished either in central Ohio but if you're night fishing, I would check out fish slim's saugeye thread and follow everyone's advice.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

The rip rap on the dam has given up some of the biggest saugeyes caught in Alum. The rip rap by the bridges has that kind of water depth around it. I finally started seeing baitfish and larger fish up high while fishing Alum today. I don't know what they are but it was good to see more life some where other than only on the bottom.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Caught this one from shore this morning. At first light though. I think daytime would be tough. Did you get any fish always??


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice saugeye Workingman!


----------



## river..rat (Jun 27, 2014)

I walked the rip rap above the dam for 3 hours last night and dident get a bump,, mainly through swims and jigs also tried jerks but I'm just not patient enough with them this time of year I thought for sure I would find some though with the warmer temps but it was a bust lol


----------



## Walleyekingjr (Mar 26, 2014)

I have always wanted to fish the rip rap by the dam and never have....I’m really considering trying it out soon. I’d imagine the best time frame would be from October to December and then again from March until May....gonna give it a try several times this year! This time of year which is best there? Jerks or swim baits?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Jerk baits are best when it's super cold., don't just think about the dam, it can be good, but other areas are good too -depending on which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## Walleyekingjr (Mar 26, 2014)

Workingman said:


> Jerk baits are best when it's super cold., don't just think about the dam, it can be good, but other areas are good too -depending on which way the wind is blowing.


I will take that into consideration! Thanks can’t wait to try it!


----------

